# The ASX website, how totally inconsiderate!



## happyjack (28 March 2008)

Any one been to the ASX website? anyone know why they make the lines of words soooooooo looooooong (35 40 words per line)or perhaps why they use a font that is soooooooo smaaaaaaaall (looks to be a 5 or 6) the damn thing is almost impossible to read even on a 24 inch screen, I would hate to be using one of the old 12 inchers

At the bottom of many of their screens their is a link saying "please contact us and tell us how wonderful we are and what you enjoyed most about our wonderful site, 

This is where you have the opportunity of letting them know that their layout is cr@p and only a half witted gen y would put anything in a 6 font, explain that pretty much ALL of their clients are of an age where they need to wear glasses to correct their vision and the font and layout of their site is not conductive to easy or pleasurable use and if they really want to have the site utilised by all active share holders then they really do need to do something about the readability of the site. 

I sent them mine yesterday and I intend to send more at appropriate periods into the future, if others do the same they will fix the site up. most books have 12 to 15 word per line because that is all the human brain can handle, more than that and you run off the line, on the ASX site it is possible to find lines of 36 to 40 words, I can barely find words to describe how stupid and inconsiderate I find this type of thing.

happyjack c:


----------



## marklar (28 March 2008)

Try a different browser dude, perhaps one that lets you override their font choice with something more to your taste.

FWIW, the ASX website looks fine on my 15" MacBook Pro using Safari

m/


----------



## trishan9390 (28 March 2008)

Click on "View" up the top, then scroll down to "Text Size" and then click "Largest", this should help. 

Alternatively, right click anywhere on your desktop. Click "Properties" and navigate to the "Settings" tab at the top right of the dialog box. Adjust the screen resolution (bottom left) as needed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wayneL (28 March 2008)

In Firefox, just press Ctrl++ to increase font size Ctrl- to reduce and Ctrl0 to normalize. Don't know if IE rubbish does the same.

Easy


----------



## happyjack (28 March 2008)

trishan9390

I use the latest MS Internet explorer, the text size makes only a marginal difference and using the zoom puts half the text off screen so you have to keep scanning left and right to get the words that are off screen. but thanks for the suggestion 

I do not have a problem with any other websites its just that one, probably because the lines are so long but the font is tiny too it just seems stupid that a site that is going to be used by a large number of older people would have been designed so badly.

At the moment I copy and paste it into Microsoft word and reformat it. but I have a standard HP pavilion media centre machine as sold by Harvey Norman and a Toshiba satellite portable, and that website is difficult to read on either of them, I cannot be the only person in the world having this problem

Marklar 
If you are getting 40 words to the line then it is still very bad formatting, more than 15 they should be using two columns, that is standard practice in any book. 

Happyjack


----------



## Julia (28 March 2008)

I haven't used the ASX site for a while so have just had a look to see what it's like.  Honestly don't know what your problem is.  I think it's fine. I'd prefer to read wider lines than jump down to the next line all the time.
Might be an idiosyncratic problem on your part.


----------



## jman2007 (29 March 2008)

happyjack said:


> Any one been to the ASX website? anyone know why they make the lines of words soooooooo looooooong (35 40 words per line)or perhaps why they use a font that is soooooooo smaaaaaaaall (looks to be a 5 or 6) the damn thing is almost impossible to read even on a 24 inch screen, I would hate to be using one of the old 12 inchers
> 
> I can barely find words to describe how stupid and inconsiderate I find this type of thing. happyjack c:




I've been using the ASX website for over one and a half years, and I have never experienced any difficulties.  In fact I find it fantastic as a finger-tip source of info and quite intuitive to use.  So yeah...not really too sure what your gripe is sorry. 

jman


----------

